# Steam, Cedega, SuSe 9.1 zum Dritten



## astaluego (9. Februar 2005)

Hai!
Zuerst mal zum Thread: Ich habe nun in diesem Forum die 2 Beiträge über Steam auf Linux installieren gelesen und es wundert mich das beide mit den Antworten "Windows ist fürs Gamen halt besser als Linux" abserviert wurden und dementsprechend auf "Geschlossen" gesetzt wurden. So muss ich nun einen neuen Thread anfangen über das gleiche Thema. 

Bis jetzt habe ich CS auf dem Laptop gespielt und möchte nun dieses Game auf meinem PC rüberpflanzen, da es langsam ungemütlich wird. Und da ich auf diesem PC nur mit Linux arbeiten will bleibt nur noch die Lösung Steam auf dieser Plattform zu installieren. 

*Steam auf Linux installieren mit Cedega*
Nur für Gleichgesinnte: Tutorial 

Nur beim Punkt 6 ( cvscedega SteamInstall.exe ) scheitert bei mir das Ganze
Die, welche diesem Tutorial folgen und Erfolg haben sollten hier doch einen Beitrag schreiben   

So und nun warte ich auf ein paar anderweitige Installationsvorschläge und hoffe das die Moderatoren diesen Thread eine weile offen halten, ich bin sicher es gibt genügend Leute die daran interessiert sind. 

gruss ana

PS: Ich setze beim Gamen weniger auf Perfomance als auf Spass so wär mal Windows fürs Erste aus dem Weg geräumt.


----------



## Holger_S (9. Februar 2005)

Mal eine dumme Frage, Cedega hast du schon, oder?

 Wenn ja, dann verweis eich auch auf die Tut Seite



> *Issue:*
> Steam doesn't work with the latest Cedega version
> 
> *Solution:*
> ...


</pre>


----------



## astaluego (9. Februar 2005)

Das habe ich schon gestern probiert und es geht nicht.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, das Steam mit dem mitgelieferten Wine auf 9.1 installiert wird ohne cedega. Ich werde schauen ob ich noch CS draufpfeffern kann.

gruss


----------

